# very late post



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's been a while and I was going through some fishing pictures and came across this beauty. This bad boy was caught months ago on 10lb line. I hate to say that it was not me but my buddy Ryan that caught this thing. I was asleep in the truck...ha! It was released to fight another day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wondered where you ran off to brother???


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

He's been teaching me!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

that looks like one of the old GranDads of the bay!..fish looks good too ha!
And this is what I snagged this Saturday, daybreak.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Been missing you Ray, and now you on come here with a pic that is from history?? *

*Been fishin any?? *

*Been doing anything other than working??*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tom how's it been going. We have a new schedule at work so I am fishing a lot more now, just haven't been taking pics.


----------

